# Can someone help me with R2?



## 4Chan (Sep 16, 2008)

I need help finding an algorithm that can shoot to BRU and RBU, so i dont have to orient it afterwards.

Can someone help me?

When i do R2 and place it there misoriented, i often make errors in my orientation and i want to solve the orientation and permutation at once.


----------



## tim (Sep 16, 2008)

Just use Stefan's algorithms or mine later in the thread.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4047
Except that thread was badly titled, so probably hard to find.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

